# OUT NOW - Mercury



## Spitfire Team (Aug 25, 2022)

*OUT NOW: Mercury — Unearthly Sounds from Hollywood's Secret Weapon*



When blockbuster film composers need to score the awe-inspiring, the mystical, the mechanical, and the alien, they turn to Chas Smith. His creations painted the unearthly soundscapes of Dune and Interstellar, sang heroic anthems for Man of Steel and The Hunger Games, and textured terrors throughout the Saw film franchise. In Mercury, we’re bringing his incomparable sound to your studio. 

We sampled 14 of Chas’ most celebrated acoustic instruments, then fused, warped, and reinvented them in Solar, our new eDNA-powered synthesiser. All told, this collection delivers 600+ textures, tones, and pads. 

Unveil the impossible soundworlds of Mercury: https://bit.ly/3Knov5T​


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 25, 2022)

Absolutely outstanding! Love it.


----------



## pmountford (Aug 25, 2022)

Wow. Rather impressed from what I've heard so far.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Aug 25, 2022)

Of course, they all sound great but the dilemna is...

Do I really need to add another 600 textures, tones and pads to the 30,000+ textures, tones, pads, drones and soundscapes to the ones I already have in the likes of;

- the many other Spitfire plugins
- all the U-HE Synths
- Omnisphere
- most of the Heavyocity stuff
- Steinberg Padshop
- numerous other Kontakt plugins (Arkhis, Geosonics, etc.)
- and the ones I can't recollect

Some of which, like LCO Textures for example, I've not even scratched the surface of yet.

Oh... go on then! Take my money!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 25, 2022)

There are some really terrific sounds here. They started from amazing bespoke metallic instruments, and the original samples are the big attraction for me.

I'm not so sure about the eDNA - in-an award-winning plugin that is Solar. It's very good as far as it goes, but I always regret that I can't get at the samples to use them in other platforms with more options.

But the samples themselves and the designed presets are extremely appealing to me.


----------



## Instrugramm (Aug 25, 2022)

Sounds quite nice, may grab it in time.


----------



## KEM (Aug 25, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Of course, they all sound great but the dilemna is...
> 
> Do I really need to add another 600 textures, tones and pads to the 30,000+ textures, tones, pads, drones and soundscapes to the ones I already have in the likes of;
> 
> ...



I’m buying this based on the fact that it’s Chas Smith, I have a ton of textural stuff as well but to have Chas Smith instruments in my arsenal is a dream come true, so for me it’s worth it just based on that


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 25, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’m buying this based on the fact that it’s Chas Smith, I have a ton of textural stuff as well but to have Chas Smith instruments in my arsenal is a dream come true, so for me it’s worth it just based on that


Well, it's not quite Hans Zimmer woodwinds, but I'm glad this makes you happy!


----------



## KEM (Aug 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, it's not quite Hans Zimmer woodwinds, but I'm glad this makes you happy!



Watch them announce a Hans Zimmer woodwinds library before Hans Zimmer brass  I’d still buy it of course, but I would be very frustrated


----------



## Semarus (Aug 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not so sure about the eDNA - in-an award-winning plugin that is Solar. It's very good as far as it goes, but I always regret that I can't get at the samples to use them in other platforms with more options.


Bounce down the samples individually, if you're into that sort of methodical work.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 25, 2022)

Semarus said:


> Bounce down the samples individually, if you're into that sort of methodical work.


I probably will. It isn’t ideal, especially if you have to work out velocity layers and round robins and so on; but it isn’t so bad with simpler libraries.


----------



## LinusW (Aug 25, 2022)

Purchased after a minute of walkthrough.


----------



## Pier (Aug 25, 2022)

Damn I need to find a new name for my sound design project 😂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 25, 2022)

Pier said:


> Damn I need to find a new name for my sound design project 😂


You were there first. Don’t be pushed around by a little developer like Spitfire. I mean, if it was Karoryfer, you’d just have to make way; but not for Spitfire!


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 25, 2022)

Pier said:


> Damn I need to find a new name for my sound design project 😂


Call it TENET and you're guaranteed at least one sale.


----------



## KEM (Aug 25, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Call it TENET and you're guaranteed at least one sale.



Speaking of which, I’m still waiting on an official Ludwig Göransson synth soundset. Or maybe Spitfire could rename their Abbey Road Modular Orchestra to “Ludwig Göransson Orchestra” since he records all of his scores there, and he’s clearly the best composer to ever record in that hall so it’s only fitting. I bet @muziksculp agrees with me!!


----------



## JyTy (Aug 25, 2022)

Loved the walkthrough as well, getting this one for sure! Awesome release @Spitfire Team !!


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 25, 2022)

Sounds great and competitively priced!


----------



## Remnant (Aug 25, 2022)

I don’t need this at all. It’s pretty redundant for me actually. 40% downloaded.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 25, 2022)

Just added to my template. The sound is very wide and transparent. It feels like listening to a siren's song.


----------



## Bron (Aug 25, 2022)

Didn't need it. Couldn't help myself. Playing around with it now. Sounds great!


----------



## Umi_Yu (Aug 25, 2022)

oh my!
Finally!!!
We have a Chas Smith sample library!!!
Well done, Spitfire! Well done!


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Aug 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> Damn I need to find a new name for my sound design project 😂


@Pier 

Think like an American: LAWSUIT!
Now Paul can discover a new kind of EXCITEMENT!
go for it! 💰💰💰💰💰


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 9, 2022)

@Spitfire Team and others

I am trying to grasp why the latest eDNA iteration is named Solar. Are there any differences when compared to the Kontakt version of the engine as present in eDNA Earth and the Albions? Does Solar have the grain engine that Polaris has? Is Solar a more capable version of the eDNA engines in Orbis and Polaris? 

Will there be future releases that like Mercury will also be “housed” in the Solar engine? Will Solar be one plugin that can be the home of several libraries like Mercury, so that one gets to combine the basic sample materials of multiple libraries in that same Solar instance? Like a platform, with “modules”, similar to Abbey Road One Foundations and the various optional Film Scoring Selections?

If the latter is the case, I think I’d be much more interested in acquiring Mercury (for Solar). I hope some kind Spitfire people can enlighten me a bit more, thanks! You’ve casually introduced the term, and the marketing materials do speak of the “Solar plugin”… so I am curious what is the difference between it as a “plugin” and eDNA as an “engine”.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 11, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Of course, they all sound great but the dilemna is...
> 
> Do I really need to add another 600 textures, tones and pads to the 30,000+ textures, tones, pads, drones and soundscapes to the ones I already have in the likes of;
> 
> ...


The first rule of VI Club is you can never have too many string- or texture libraries😉


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 14, 2022)

Great library! Really interesting sounds!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Sep 15, 2022)

Was going to jump on this today, but then I saw it only has a stereo mix. No option for routing alt mics or FX to different outputs makes it much less useful for me so I’m going to pass. Too bad, it sounds great!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 15, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Was going to jump on this today, but then I saw it only has a stereo mix. No option for routing alt mics or FX to different outputs makes it much less useful for me so I’m going to pass. Too bad, it sounds great!


That's a good decision. If the samples aren't worth the money to you, the engine, nice as it is, is not amongst the best I've used.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a good decision. If the samples aren't worth the money to you, the engine, nice as it is, is not amongst the best I've used.


Gonna wait to see if Mercury is followed by Mars, Venus, etc. 
Respect current sample provider, and salient content, but kinda niche for personal activities.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a good decision. If the samples aren't worth the money to you, the engine, nice as it is, is not amongst the best I've used.


I prefer your processed version.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 15, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I prefer your processed version.


You can easily make that if you have the samples...

But you have to render them out yourself!


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You can easily make that if you have the samples...
> 
> But you have to render them out yourself!


I never said I liked it, just that I preferred your remix. I take it you won't be releasing a Falcon version, eh?  If nothing else, this has inspired me to dig up Harry Partch's skeleton and create an instrument from his bones.


----------

